# Mini Heaver with a tuna blank idea.



## chumbucket2 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thinking about having a "mini heaver" built with a 7' 30-80 seeker tuna blank or what ever blank you would recomend?? my question is do you think this type of blank will through 8+ bait not looking to cast more then say 60 yards or so, I have an idea stuck in my head to build this rod like a stump heaver but shorter. somthing along the lines as 18inches to the reel seat and split grip. I want the power of a tuna rod but more comfortable to through then a boat rod if that makes since. rod will be paired with a avet lx 2 speed. Double duty for cobia pier fishing and fishing from a boat. thanks for the help in advance


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i have the same rod being built for a guy in georgia for grouper in a boat, 8oz plus bait.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Id say if your set on a mini heaver and dont mind the work if you dont like the componets, get the 8' 30-80 uglystick and strip it. If not fish as is. Or cut down one of the gator blanks, the 10' shark ones


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

I checked out a rod a couple weeks ago that Ryan brought to the fishing show thats got the top cut off of a Century TT blank. That thing has A LOT of back bone and will throw a tuna plug or a chunk bait a country mile! The way it was, he had it cut down to around 8', if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

have built a few in the same class,penn blanks if memory serves,will launch baits pretty good with an avet,60 yds should not be a problem as long as technique is good and yer leader/trace is not too long.i also have rebuilt the uglistiks that NC Kingfisher mentioned,even putting a 1' extension on the butt,and these are excellent rods right off the showroom floor,probably the best that shakespeare produces in the ugli line.there are 2 builds in that class,1 is more like a traditional pier/boat rod and the other is built more like a small ulua rod,both are built on the same blank


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Heres a blank to look at

RCLB79MH	CG	7'9"	1	30-80lbs	4-10oz	0.677	8.5	X-Fast	MH	8.17oz	Wreck/Bottom Rod


----------



## chumbucket2 (Apr 1, 2012)

thanks for the info and help guys will post pics once the rod in complete!


----------

